# Mini test complete Megs UQD, Zym0l FD, Zaino Z8



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave KG go and get that bottle of Highland Malt, two glasses mines with ice :thumb:

Well as promised I completed my mini QD test last night and here are my results.

It was a tough call but coming in joint first place was Zaino Z8 and Megs UQD second was Zym0's Field Glaze.

Personally Zaino just had that little extra Bling which made the flake pop more than Field Glaze.
It was very easy to apply and equally to remove. A very deep wet finish which only the Megs could match.

I'm going to do the 50/50 bonnet test this evening with Z8 and the megs.

Zym0's field glaze is good but IMO just lacks that extra sparkle
Zaino Z8 Picture below. No photoshop tricks


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very interesting - thanks for doing the test :thumb:
So Megs UQD is punching above its weight then if it can compete on level terms with the Z8 and volume-per-£ is quite a bit cheaper.

My current 'special' QD is Sonus Carnauba Spritz, which I love but I might try either Z8 or UQD when my stock has run out. I've used Field Glaze quite a lot in the past and although it is a great product, I just think it's way overpriced for the amount you get.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

newbie question - UQD?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Ultimate Quick Detailer mate :thumb:

DOH!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Mother-Goose said:


> newbie question - UQD?


Ultimate Quick Detailer. I'm on my 3rd bottle and think its great

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/detailing-sprays/meguiars-ultimate-quik-detailer/prod_361.html

Edit: 3 answers!!:lol:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Stargazer - how did you apply the UQD mate? And can it be used on all surfaces - plastics, rubbers, vinyls, glass? :thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> Stargazer - how did you apply the UQD mate? And can it be used on all surfaces - plastics, rubbers, vinyls, glass? :thumb:


Applied with a microfibre. It can be used on glass and rubbers too.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Very interesting - thanks for doing the test :thumb:
> So Megs UQD is punching above its weight then if it can compete on level terms with the Z8 and volume-per-£ is quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> My current 'special' QD is Sonus Carnauba Spritz, which I love but I might try either Z8 or UQD when my stock has run out. I've used Field Glaze quite a lot in the past and although it is a great product, I just think it's way overpriced for the amount you get.


No problem:thumb:

Yep it's is cheaper £ for £. I think Megs UQD is an underrated product
The Zaino liquid is thicker than the other two as well, like a fine syrup


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

stargazer said:


> Applied with a microfibre. It can be used on glass and rubbers too.


Just misted direct on the surfaces mate, then wipe straight off?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

The only drawback with the UQD compared to the Z8 id imagine would be durability and teh fact a little doesn't really go a long way with the Megs, but other than that its a great product, cant wait to try Z8


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Looks like Z8 is going to be this summer's 'must have' product for us lot then - all the traders better get stocked up :lol:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

The durability test will be an interesting one, especially when i come to the the bonnet test. I must say you get very good beading on the Megs. Almost like a high end wax.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Z8 and UQD are amazing products. first time i used UQD was with victoria concours i was blown away by its finish and beading (maybe victoria also help), it was my first detailing stuff. the Z8 ATM is sitting on Z6 & Destiny im very happy with the result. the Field Glaze is demoted to prepping the Z* wax applicator, a term for it but cant remember.  i think i only use it once for Carbon and that gives a superb finish as well, this the reason why i bought Destiny.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Looks like Z8 is going to be this summer's 'must have' product for us lot then - all the traders better get stocked up :lol:


Tim from Clean your car has just started stocking Zaino :thumb:
(I've no connection with the company)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice little review

The only downside with the UQD and Z8 is you will not be able to top either with a carnauba wax unless you can remove them.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I believe you can add Wax over the top of both


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nice little review
> 
> The only downside with the UQD and Z8 is you will not be able to top either with a carnauba wax unless you can remove them.


Thanks Epoch. The car's having a good dose of ***** concours this weekend (weather permitting) so will need stripping back.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

Neil S Zaino: A Guide also in Pro-Detailing web site.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gandi said:


> I believe you can add Wax over the top of both


You can but it will smear and won't bond properly


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Epoch said:


> You can but it will smear and won't bond properly


Fair enough lol :thumb: would you advise dilution of Z8 for a darker colour???


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Fair enough lol :thumb: would you advise dilution of Z8 for a darker colour???


I think Neil_S was the pioneer of this, i have yet to try it. Might be worth sending him a PM


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice review, love the pic on silver. 

Z8 durability is something which is currently impressing me on the Volvo right now, as its look it added is actually lasting which is something I have yet to see from any QD I have used.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I think Neil_S was the pioneer of this, i have yet to try it. Might be worth sending him a PM


Blinding:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Hair Bear said:


> Just misted direct on the surfaces mate, then wipe straight off?


Sorry yes. easy as that. Keep folding the cloth over too


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Nice review, love the pic on silver.
> 
> Z8 durability is something which is currently impressing me on the Volvo right now, as its look it added is actually lasting which is something I have yet to see from any QD I have used.


Thanks Dave 

As mentioned before i'm going to try said products again on different panels.
The sun's catching the panels at the mo and look amazing to say the least.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Nice little review
> 
> The only downside with the UQD and Z8 is you will not be able to top either with a carnauba wax unless you can remove them.


Why is this then? If both are looked at as 'spray sealants' then according to the rules of sealant > wax, it shouldn't be a problem, should it?

Just leaving aside the Z8 for a minute, I can't imagine that Meguiars would expect users of UQD to be stripping it off everytime they wanted to add a wax layer, surely?


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

You could wax over Z8 but best leave it for a while to cure even a day or two, but its so slick you wont get the best bond as using a pre wax cleaner.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Why is this then? If both are looked at as 'spray sealants' then according to the rules of sealant > wax, it shouldn't be a problem, should it?
> 
> Just leaving aside the Z8 for a minute, I can't imagine that Meguiars would expect users of UQD to be stripping it off everytime they wanted to add a wax layer, surely?


Z8 is super slick, as most of the Zaino range, carnauba wax seems to smear more!

UQD, although i have #135, has a similar effect as it leaves behind some super slick sealant protection. I agree about Megs not expecting this however UQD will deminsih over time and you'll find they have two types of carnaba natural wax product 
1. A cleaner wax, which will remove the UQD during application or a least break it down a bit 
2. A non cleaner wax which will state "always apply to a clean surface etc hence the step 1 product.
That way they cover themselves
UQD and NXT 2.0 would be fine as that's a sealant product!

Not wishing to preach so go and try them

Always best to try these things


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

As far as I know #135 and Ultimate QD are identical products with different branding, which makes gallons of it fantastic value for money 

Ultimate Quick Detailer works well over Carnaubas between washes. I've personally only layered Victoria Collectors back over it and had no issues at all.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> As far as I know #135 and Ultimate QD are identical products with different branding, which makes gallons of it fantastic value for money
> 
> Ultimate Quick Detailer works well over Carnaubas between washes. I've personally only layered Victoria Collectors back over it and had no issues at all.


Don't say that Tim! Better get the credit card out again.......
Z16 on the tyres looks spiff :thumb:
Thanks for the quick delivery too by the way :lol:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I was just thinking for legal reasons don't quote me on that! From my own testing though it's hard to tell if there is any difference as they both look and smell the same and have the Hydrophobic watsit technology.

Nice stuff the Z-16 dressing though isn't it. It sits closer to Swissvax Pneu in looks and it's nice to be able to layer it to achive different finishes.

No problem with the delivery, thanks for ordering! I can't believe how quick Z-8 sold out. But from the picture you posted I think the reason why is clear to see why.


----------



## Toscane (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice review brother, although I can't tell the difference between the right and left side.

One question though, what products used under those QDs(polish, wax et cetera...)?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Toscane said:


> Nice review brother, although I can't tell the difference between the right and left side.


Dont think that was a 50:50 shot - he said he will do a 50:50 on the bonnet - pics tomorrow


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Dont think that was a 50:50 shot - he said he will do a 50:50 on the bonnet - pics tomorrow


Thanks Alan. I did indeed :thumb:


----------



## Toscane (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh, I guess I should read more carefully but then again, pictures are so distracting. :blush:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I just want to add that although the Zaino Z8 is coming up a winner alongside the Megs all panels were correctly polished. By adding the QD quite simply boosted the flake.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> I was just thinking for legal reasons don't quote me on that! From my own testing though it's hard to tell if there is any difference as they both look and smell the same and have the Hydrophobic watsit technology.
> 
> Nice stuff the Z-16 dressing though isn't it. It sits closer to Swissvax Pneu in looks and it's nice to be able to layer it to achive different finishes.
> 
> No problem with the delivery, thanks for ordering! I can't believe how quick Z-8 sold out. But from the picture you posted I think the reason why is clear to see why.


Hey Tim. Do I get a free bottle Of car Shampoo for you selling out on the Z8??? :lol:
I mean a picture can mean a thousand words right??


----------

